# Ringworm



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone treated an animal for ringworm?
The cats I am fostering have kindly given me ringworm, which is no problem as I have meds for it but what do I use on the cats? I always believed that you had to wash them with a special shampoo but is this available here?

Thanks..

Maiden


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Used Nizoral shampoo safely in the UK which contains ketoconazole and used for dandruff no idea of the equivalent in Egypt you probably know to rinse them well as they can transfer product through licking and use up all nine lives.

Maybe try washing them with a dilute solution of vinegar and water then dabbing the crusted area with some olive oil, if it works is a mystery but look on google.

Taking into account it's Egypt that's all you probably can get

Good luck


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think Nizoral shampoo is available in Egypt.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

*Well if you want them to stop suffering*

Please do not use vinegar and olive oil. Just please ... No. 

You need to get a pediatric dose (INFANT, MAX 10mg dose) of oral fluconazole diflucan, an Egyptian drug t is very inexpensive. Taken every second day for 6 days. Do NOT exceed 10mg dosage at a time, especially if they are small kittens. Give it to them in a piece of soft cheese so they swallow it.

Additionally you must use surgical betidene topically at least twice a day. Use cotton balls to apply.

All this will cost you under 15 le. Surfaces need to be sterilized with dettol, ie sleeping area. 

Please just use the right medicine and not oil and vinegar or other home remedies, you would only make them suffer more with which craft you learn online.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They have no sign or at least I can see no sign of the ringworm, but they must have it as one of them is always sitting on my shoulder and rubbing my face.. I now have 3 ringworms. So I cannot dab anything on lesions as I cant see any hence the reason I want to wash. I was so surprised that the animals shelter told me this is very unusual the cat giving me ringworm, not unusual at all as I have had it before admittedly it was from cows the last time and on my legs,
Thanks for all the suggestion

maiden


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I think Nizoral shampoo is available in Egypt.



Yes it is available in Egypt, I have bought it here.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

The only way to determine if the cats are asymptomatic carriers is by testing a hair sample for spores. If they are carriers and do not get oral treatment, they will never have a permanent home (you mentioned you're fostering them). They will infect new human families who adopt them, and nobody will keep them. The fact that you have more than one increases the odds they are infected but asymptomatic. It is likely their immunity is stronger than yours, thus you experience lesions while they do not.

They will continue to drop spore-covered hairs and infect others around them unless you use oral meds, specifically the difulcan I mentioned. If you can't afford the medicine I can arrange for it to be delivered to you... You could send me a pm. Same for the lab testing for spores. I can help you if you need.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cairoblondie said:


> The only way to determine if the cats are asymptomatic carriers is by testing a hair sample for spores. If they are carriers and do not get oral treatment, they will never have a permanent home (you mentioned you're fostering them). They will infect new human families who adopt them, and nobody will keep them. The fact that you have more than one increases the odds they are infected but asymptomatic. It is likely their immunity is stronger than yours, thus you experience lesions while they do not.
> 
> They will continue to drop spore-covered hairs and infect others around them unless you use oral meds, specifically the difulcan I mentioned. If you can't afford the medicine I can arrange for it to be delivered to you... You could send me a pm.




Thank you that is a kind offer but I can afford the medicine. 
Strange about the immunity as I caught ringworm years ago, quite a bad case, from cows.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry maiden, didn't mean to imply you're too poor... 

Your infection from cows may have been the USA / UK strain, "T. Tonsaurans", which is different than the African ringworm, I forget the name of it here. You are quite right, it would be very unlikely to get infected twice with the same strain. But all are treated the same way


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I'd had this thread around six years ago. I had been dog and cat sitting a big, male rotweiller and a tiny street kitten that lived together in Hurghada. The rotweiller was as soft and gentle as can be and the kitten was an absolute terror. I developed a red ring above my knee and then another so went to the hospital. I told the doctor I think it is ring worm but he didn't seem to understand and gave me an injection in my bottom. The kitten and dog returned to their home and I told the owner they must have ringworm as I have caught it but she said no they don't. The rings appeared on my legs and arms and I spent a very hot summer covered up so no-one saw them. I eventually found a cream I think that got rid of them and a skin wash.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> I wish I'd had this thread around six years ago. I had been dog and cat sitting a big, male rotweiller and a tiny street kitten that lived together in Hurghada. The rotweiller was as soft and gentle as can be and the kitten was an absolute terror. I developed a red ring above my knee and then another so went to the hospital. I told the doctor I think it is ring worm but he didn't seem to understand and gave me an injection in my bottom. The kitten and dog returned to their home and I told the owner they must have ringworm as I have caught it but she said no they don't. The rings appeared on my legs and arms and I spent a very hot summer covered up so no-one saw them. I eventually found a cream I think that got rid of them and a skin wash.




I contacted the animal shelter to tell them the cats had ringworm and they had given it to me only to be told that the vet said.. oh this is most unusual, now that is rubbish as any animal that has ring worm is capable of passing it on. As I said I have had it before from a cow and my brother used to work with turkeys and he always had it, it would clear up only to reappear a couple of weeks later. The vet told me to buy multiple vitamins for their immune system but that is no good as their immune system is better than mine. I have to eradicate the blasted thing.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

My entire family had this from cats, in time it went away and it *appears* we had immunity


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> My entire family had this from cats, in time it went away and it *appears* we had immunity



Lol well I have had it before and as I said my brother fought a constant battle with it when he lived on the farm. I may have contracted it again as my immune system is low and the only thing that will cure me is a bullet


----------

